# Male, young pet pigeon seems to be nesting?



## Beakybird (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, I need some advice regarding Beaky - he was rescued last November and is now around 10 months old. He was DNA sexed as male and in the last month (spring in Sydney) has made a nest by picking up receipts, papers, etc and flying them up to a cushioned shelf in the cupboard.

It seems to be his nest - now he refuses to leave it even for food and water or to poop!

I have to grab him to bring to the other room to try and get him toy eat or drink, which he hates - and immediately flies back to his nest....

He even sits all puffed out like he is trying to lay an egg!

Does anyone have any advice?
Karen and Beaky


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, I had a rescue pigeon who stayed a while in my apartment and who built very similar 'nests' on my chair, right where I usually sit. I was sure it must be a hen who decided I was her mate, but 'she', now in our rescues aviary, is most decidedly a 'he', with a real pigeon mate and a lot less friendly than he was


----------

